# Apple Pulled Up In Taiwan For Interefering In Pricing



## ramkumarvcbe (Dec 28, 2013)

*www.tomvogel.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/02/NoMoreApple.gif



> Apple has been pulled up by Fair Trade Commission in Taiwan over its *interference in the pricing of its iPhone* in the country. A report in the Dawn suggests that despite giving distribution rights for the handsets, the US giant hasn't let three local telecom service providers have the final say for the setting the sales price. Investigations reveal that the three telecos had submitted their pricing plans for confirmation with Apple but the handset maker had asked for changes in the pricing strategy.



Apple Pulled Up In Taiwan For Interefering In Pricing | TechTree.com


----------



## srkmish (Dec 28, 2013)

Serves them good. Greedy, blood sucking corporation.


----------



## sushovan (Dec 28, 2013)

This news made my day   Hope the same happens in India too


----------



## RohanM (Dec 28, 2013)

^^ yeah same should happen on Earth..


----------



## Faun (Dec 28, 2013)

ok///


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Dec 28, 2013)

Hurray  Great news


----------



## rijinpk1 (Dec 28, 2013)

only taiwan


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Dec 28, 2013)

Great to see so many people hating Apple  My class it full of die-hard noob apple fans.


----------



## srkmish (Dec 28, 2013)

Android is developing at such a rapid rate that people will see the fallacy in owning apple products and adopt android and within 20 years apple will be history. However it will take time for everyone to get enlightened. Not everyone is wise regarding tech


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Dec 28, 2013)

srkmish said:


> Android is developing at such a rapid rate that* people will see the fallacy in owning apple products and adopt android and within 20 years apple will be history.* However it will take time for everyone to get enlightened. Not everyone is wise regarding tech



As long as there are iSheep and iShepherds,Nope.


----------



## freshseasons (Dec 28, 2013)

This much hate...only because the company makes premium products and charges premium. When was it about tech core hardware crunch so much as in app development...I mean apples are easy..and if you need easy usable products nothing beats it.

  Let leave apple alone...


----------



## flyingcow (Dec 28, 2013)

i dont like apple at all but whats with this apple-hate?
it seems like you guys are hipsters


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Dec 28, 2013)

flyingcow said:


> i dont like apple at all but whats with this apple-hate?
> it seems like you guys are *hipsters*



I have copyright on that term. 
Actually the Apple fanboys here are hipsters
Hipsters do what is opposite of mainstream
Since hating Apple here is "Mainstream",people who support Apple here are hipsters


----------



## anirbandd (Dec 28, 2013)

flyingcow said:


> i dont like apple at all but whats with this apple-hate?
> it seems like you guys are hipsters



^you should understand. 

your siggy says you should 


> I love AMD, My Blood runs red and true
> Don't Care for Intel products, I don't look good in Blue
> Look inside my case the colors Red and Black
> Don't want my PC Green, Cuz man that sh!t is whack


----------



## flyingcow (Dec 28, 2013)

anirbandd said:


> ^you should understand.
> 
> your siggy says you should


that was just song that i likes i have intel PC 



CommanderShawnzer said:


> I have copyright on that term.
> Actually the Apple fanboys here are hipsters
> Hipsters do what is opposite of mainstream
> Since hating Apple here is "Mainstream",people who support Apple here are hipsters


 i dont get it, i mean ppl getin riped of by appel, why do we have to care, its not like we are gonna buy em...


----------



## anirbandd (Dec 28, 2013)

flyingcow said:


> that was just song that i likes i have intel PC
> 
> 
> i dont get it, i mean ppl getin riped of by appel, why do we have to care, its not like we are gonna buy em...




hipsters also type like this


----------



## flyingcow (Dec 28, 2013)

*pbs.twimg.com/profile_images/344513261577360027/47d9c92134daba9635fd92e639edbbac.jpeg


----------



## anirbandd (Dec 28, 2013)




----------



## Anorion (Dec 28, 2013)

haters gonna hate


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Dec 28, 2013)

Good job Taiwan's Fair Trade Commission. 
Hoping India follows this too.

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=12996&d=1387310158


----------



## anirbandd (Dec 28, 2013)

Anorion said:


> haters gonna hate





Luffy said:


> Good job Taiwan's Fair Trade Commission.
> Hoping India follows this too.
> 
> *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=12996&d=1387310158





@Anorion: i dont have anything against apple, but honestly i dont know what they have inside their gadgets so that they price it so exorbitantly high. i mean, even the price of their "hi-end" hardware we cant get much more high end hardware by assembling from the market. 

my point is apple product are not VFM. 

much more swag maybe.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Dec 29, 2013)

anirbandd said:


> @Anorion: i dont have anything against apple, but honestly i dont know what they have inside their gadgets so that they price it so exorbitantly high. i mean, even the price of their "hi-end" hardware we cant get much more high end hardware by assembling from the market.
> 
> *my point is apple product are not VFM. *
> 
> much more swag maybe.





This is why there are people who hate Apple. The moment Apple stops making 250%-300% profit on its products, more people will start buying them.


----------



## rijinpk1 (Dec 29, 2013)

Luffy said:


> Good job Taiwan's Fair Trade Commission.
> Hoping India follows this too.
> 
> *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=12996&d=1387310158




true... apple is making huge profit even more /just below than samsung with very less number of gadgets they have compared to samsung. it implies they are selling their gadgets at sky high prices what they actually cost and again cheating like this  
Noooo. i wont forgive 
Jago people jago
Jago people jago 
Jago people jago


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Dec 29, 2013)

When mobile prices become comparable to two-wheelers, and people still purchase them, it's Hell on earth. I know students who are financially unstable but still keep demanding 4s from their parents because they want Apple. And they openly admit that they want it because it has an apple logo on it!


----------



## sushovan (Dec 29, 2013)

^^ Those will vote for Congress in 2014 for sure.


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Dec 29, 2013)

40-50K ka  iPhone does not have a FHD display and Nexus 5 does


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Dec 29, 2013)

sushovan said:


> ^^ Those will vote for Congress in 2014 for sure.



They will vote whom they find being voted the most.


----------



## Anorion (Dec 29, 2013)

fine. you have no love for apple. apple's contracts with taiwanese providers have nothing to do with how the device works. who even analyses or consider these things for any other oem. 
then at least discuss the ecosystem you do love, why worry about apple at all. what is to be achieved by actively hating it
what makes android cheap is google ads, and apple has much reduced interest in pushing ads to your devices. can't escape it even with cyanogenmod, jailbreaking an ios devices gets rid of most so called limitations. think about that before calling everyone who uses an apple device isheep, fanboys, noobs, hipsters, technologically unwise, congress vote bank...


----------



## kg11sgbg (Dec 29, 2013)

CommanderShawnzer said:


> As long as there are iSheep and iShepherds,Nope.



+1, for this comment.
Their Technology and Hardware is doubtless classy and good,but their attitude in Marketing Strategies,its a shame for mankind as a whole.
Long live Android.



Luffy said:


> This is why there are people who hate Apple. The moment Apple stops making 250%-300% profit on its products, more people will start buying them.


+1,also for this.


----------



## Nanducob (Dec 29, 2013)

I dont know if Apple sells products on contract basis here in India like they do in U.S.If they does then the whole hate based on price of apple will decline.$199 for Iphone 4 seems good to me.


----------



## freshseasons (Dec 29, 2013)

Why would one hate a Tech company so much is beyond me. Ok so agreed you are only concerned with the Ghz your mobile processor and display has and not with the app market or software it has, there are few people like me who need seemless app performance and a wide choice. 

  Please before we jump the guns i keep two mobiles, An apple and Android HTC one and use both the platform. 
   Specs wise HTC is right there on top but The Easy App and near perfect app experience is just not there on the android market. The apps are there the useability is not.

   If there is this difference whats the bashing only considering pricepoint on hardware basis. Some of us here would pay much more just for the apps that Ios has...and thank God for the choice.


----------



## Anorion (Dec 29, 2013)

kg11sgbg said:


> Their Technology and Hardware is doubtless classy


Eugh you got clothes, rides and... watches for that. The phone is at bottom of list for classy. Just using one in public is opposite of classy.


----------



## snap (Dec 29, 2013)

tell that to the people who act all conceited using apple products


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Dec 30, 2013)

freshseasons said:


> Why would one hate a Tech company so much is beyond me. Ok so agreed you are only concerned with the *Ghz your mobile processor* and display has and *not with the app market or software it has, there are few people like me who need seemless app performance and a wide choice.*
> 
> Please before we jump the guns i keep two mobiles, An apple and Android HTC one and use both the platform.
> Specs wise HTC is right there on top but The Easy App and near perfect app experience is just not there on the android market. *The apps are there the useability is not.*
> ...



Just tell me, how apple using 64 bit processor, even when the OS is not capable of utilising 2 GB of RAM fully, is not a marketing gimmick?

I didn't knew Apple provided wide choice of OSs on its devices 

Ok, does iphone has a bluetooth file sharing app and drag-&-drop files ability without the need of syncing it with itunes ever.


----------



## freshseasons (Dec 30, 2013)

I dont know this...I dont care.Marketing gimmick, or CPU or hardware. What i know is there is this app kids song machine which i use on ios and android both. 
  You try it too.
   Even on Quad core Mobile with Dedicated graphics it shutters and almost is very very gittery. On very very old 3gs iphone it plays so buttery, so smooth.

  Not only this...take most software on google play and iOS. The difference is there.

  I want to so agree with you about the Value for money and Apple being shrewd tactics and all and how only how fanboy could love apple.
  But try telling it to my daughter who calls it a night with ios apps and her day shuffling so effortlessly between iphone and ipad.

  I wanted to tell her that the specs of my mobile and Android tabs blows the Apple out of water but in her world it hardly makes a difference....

  For all the kids Toca Boca apps and n number of Apps out there made by Apple is what they want.What runs it is not there cup of tea. How it runs is all they care for.....

  For that kid in my house,my Heart simply refuses to Hate Apple.  Peace...!


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Dec 30, 2013)

freshseasons said:


> I dont know this...I dont care.Marketing gimmick, or CPU or hardware. What i know is there is this app kids song machine which i use on ios and android both.
> You try it too.
> * Even on Quad core Mobile with Dedicated graphics it shutters and almost is very very gittery.* On very very old 3gs iphone it plays so buttery, so smooth.
> 
> ...



*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=12798&d=1385395337

I just checked, the free version of that app works fine on a two year old single core 832 MHz Galaxy Y with 512 MB ram (290 MB accessible) on rooted stock Gingerbread (2.3.6).

so either you mentioned the wrong app or you didn't actually use it on a standard Quad core device like Nexus 4.


----------



## snap (Dec 30, 2013)

not sure if troll or fanboy ftfy


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Dec 30, 2013)

snap said:


> not sure if troll or fanboy ftfy



Sure a fanboy. Nobody can troll and fail at this level.


----------



## RohanM (Dec 30, 2013)

freshseasons said:


> I dont know this...I dont care.Marketing gimmick, or CPU or hardware. What i know is there is this app kids song machine which i use on ios and android both.
> You try it too.
> Even on Quad core Mobile with Dedicated graphics it shutters and almost is very very gittery. On very very old 3gs iphone it plays so buttery, so smooth.
> 
> ...




I tried it on my N4.. & it's even smooth than butter..


----------



## masterkd (Dec 30, 2013)

Hey guys please do not start the Apple-Android war again. No one will win and both Apple and Google will continue to be the same.

Its all with the company viewpoint. Google wants to create such a thing that you cannot live without. Apple wants to create premium product that will remain top of the chart. However Apple is failing on that part now a days because the products are either failing to stay on the top (e.g. iPad mini retina) or they are fooling non tech people with gimmicky thing (e.g. iPhone 5S). Apple gave us some marvelous products in the past. (Please accept it because that is the fact. IMO Apple lost its golden time with Steve Jobs). Regarding cost its true that Apple product does not deserve the price it comes with. Moreover Apple does not do anything to bring the cost down. Just compare the ad campaign for Nexus 5 and iPhone 5S and 5C. But we cannot help it anyway. So peace~


----------



## bssunilreddy (Dec 30, 2013)

I hope it happens in India too.


----------



## Anorion (Dec 30, 2013)

Haters gonna hate
Dont see noob/ cong voting / classy ios users comparing. Donno what problem haters have with an ecosystem they dont even use.


----------



## ramkumarvcbe (Dec 30, 2013)

Definitely, he is. 



Luffy said:


> Sure a fanboy. Nobody can troll and fail at this level.


----------



## Nanducob (Dec 30, 2013)

Please refrain from pulling off  cheap tricks like "Apps lag in Android" with out any proven grounds .Dont make me dislike apple


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Dec 30, 2013)

Anorion said:


> Haters gonna hate
> Dont see noob/ cong voting / classy ios users comparing. *Donno what problem haters have with an ecosystem they dont even use.*



I don't use the ecosystem because it is closed and won't allow me to do normal work on a daily basis. hence, I hate it too.


----------



## kg11sgbg (Dec 30, 2013)

Luffy said:


> I don't use the ecosystem because it is* closed *and won't allows me to do normal work on a daily basis. hence, I hate it too.



*THAT IS THE POINT*, MY DEAR @Anorion.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Dec 30, 2013)

Nanducob said:


> Please refrain from pulling off  cheap tricks like "Apps lag in Android" with out any proven grounds .*Dont make me dislike apple*





Apple fanboys' only cheap excuse of them not being a "fanboy" by saying that android lags.


----------



## rijinpk1 (Dec 30, 2013)

Anorion said:


> Haters gonna hate
> Dont see noob/ cong voting / classy ios users comparing. Donno what problem haters have with an ecosystem they dont even use.



what exactly was your role here in this thread? just saying "Haters gonna hate" here and there  is not enough. this thread is not about of the quality/quantity of apple products they produce. no doubt they produce quality products . i guess nobody will deny that. but the pricing strategy they adopted is pure stupid. and now they hasn't let three local telecom service providers in Taiwan have the final say for the setting the sales price. why do they do that? what exactly was their intervention? it is not the quality of their product which makes many people to hate apple. there is no hatred in this regard. but the real hatred comes due to their pricing and their deeds like the thread title says. dont you agree?


----------



## srkmish (Dec 30, 2013)

The most idiotic sentence i come across forums is "Haters gonna hate". The person thinks that now that he has uttered this sentence, somehow he has won the debate without posting anything substantial to back up his choice.


----------



## anirbandd (Dec 30, 2013)

Anorion said:


> fine. you have no love for apple. apple's contracts with taiwanese providers have nothing to do with how the device works. who even analyses or consider these things for any other oem.
> then at least discuss the ecosystem you do love, why worry about apple at all. what is to be achieved by actively hating it
> 
> *what makes android cheap is google ads*, and apple has much reduced interest in pushing ads to your devices. can't escape it even with cyanogenmod, jailbreaking an ios devices gets rid of most so called limitations. think about that before calling everyone who uses an apple device isheep, fanboys, noobs, hipsters, technologically unwise, congress vote bank...



you took up the subject of hate by saying your trademark "haters gonna hate" comment. what you failed to see is why people dont like apple.

and i have had my fair share of android usage,a nd i havent seen any kind of google ads on the OS. 
and i am not only talking about iphones. i bring in macs too. infact i was specifically talking about mac pc/lappy.



freshseasons said:


> I dont know this...I dont care.Marketing gimmick, or CPU or hardware. What i know is there is this app kids song machine which i use on ios and android both.
> You try it too.
> Even on Quad core Mobile with Dedicated graphics it shutters and almost is very very gittery. On very very old 3gs iphone it plays so buttery, so smooth.
> 
> Not only this...take most software on google play and iOS. The difference is there.



dude!!
thats due to iphones being closed hardware.. apple has maybe 5-6 [guessing ] models of its phones with the exact same hardware which use a dedicated OS. that makes it immensely easy to optimise the software to the hardware level, optimise every command execution, cpu timings etc. 

android has thousands of mobiles with varying h/w. do you think its possible to optimise the code for each and every model??? thats why app run smooth on some, and jittery on others..



freshseasons said:


> I want to so agree with you about the Value for money and Apple being shrewd tactics and all and how only how fanboy could love apple.
> But try telling it to my daughter who calls it a night with ios apps and her day shuffling so effortlessly between iphone and ipad.
> 
> I wanted to tell her that the specs of my mobile and Android tabs blows the Apple out of water but in her world it hardly makes a difference....
> ...



you are taking off in another direction, i feel. 



Luffy said:


> *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=12798&d=1385395337
> 
> I just checked, the free version of that app works fine on a two year old single core 832 MHz Galaxy Y with 512 MB ram (290 MB accessible) on rooted stock Gingerbread (2.3.6).
> 
> so either you mentioned the wrong app or you didn't actually use it on a standard Quad core device like Nexus 4.



yeah.. prolly trolling. 



Luffy said:


> Sure a fanboy. Nobody can troll and fail at this level.



 //



Anorion said:


> Haters gonna hate
> Dont see noob/ cong voting / classy ios users comparing. Donno what problem haters have with an ecosystem they dont even use.



see??

you brought up that hate term. and now its snowballing.

*fbcdn-sphotos-g-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-frc3/1530578_730731440316560_1559295859_n.jpg


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Dec 30, 2013)

anirbandd said:


> and i have had my fair share of android usage,a nd i havent seen any kind of google ads on the OS.
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...



I haven't seen any ads too. 
that kid went full stupid with that hairstyle.


----------



## masterkd (Dec 30, 2013)

rijinpk1 said:


> this thread is not about of the quality/quantity of apple products they produce. no doubt *they produce quality products* . i guess nobody will deny that.



As an app maker for both platforms and using both *ecosystem* on everyday basis I would very much like to deny that. Apple *used to * make quality products. I would agree iPhone 4S (iPhone 5 might qualify as well) and iOS 6 was the best thing happened to Apple. Now a days Apple makes gimmicky product (And being very neutral I must say Samsung does the same). Only products I see that I can accept to be good now are Nexus products, Moto X, Moto G and some of HTC and LG products.



anirbandd said:


> dude!!
> thats due to iphones being closed hardware.. apple has maybe 5-6 [guessing ] models of its phones with the exact same hardware which use a dedicated OS. that makes it immensely easy to optimise the software to the hardware level, optimise every command execution, cpu timings etc.


Totally agree. Also I have listened many times that Android is trying to compete Apple with powerful hardwares and I am always unable to make them understand the same thing about fixed hardware part you already mentioned also is there anyone in the world forcing Apple not to use powerful hardwares. Comeon!!


----------



## rijinpk1 (Dec 30, 2013)

masterkd said:


> As an app maker for both platforms and using both *ecosystem* on everyday basis I would very much like to deny that. Apple *used to * make quality products. I would agree iPhone 4S (iPhone 5 might qualify as well) and iOS 6 was the best thing happened to Apple. Now a days Apple makes gimmicky product (And being very neutral I must say Samsung does the same). Only products I see that I can accept to be good now are Nexus products, Moto X, Moto G and some of HTC and LG products.



ios 7 was buggy that does not mean that the hardware quality is also poor.


----------



## masterkd (Dec 30, 2013)

rijinpk1 said:


> ios 7 *was* buggy that does not mean that the hardware quality is also poor.



It still is.
Nope hardware is not poor, but there is no actual useable improvement either!!


----------



## rijinpk1 (Dec 30, 2013)

masterkd said:


> Nope hardware is not poor, but there is no actual useable improvement either!!



software is to be blamed for this


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Dec 30, 2013)

rijinpk1 said:


> software is to be blamed for this



Copying features from other OS's and not optimising them made iOS7 buggy.


----------



## Anorion (Dec 31, 2013)

anirbandd said:


> and i have had my fair share of android usage,a nd i havent seen any kind of google ads on the OS.





Luffy said:


> I haven't seen any ads too.


hmm. theres an ad in the bottom of the screen in plague inc. its a 55 rs purchase outright in ios. one example. maybe you ppl are so used to them, you dont even notice them. 
when you walk into the store and the sales guy talks about how the android apps are free at best he means piracy and at worst he means ad-supported. 
there is a developer page for handling the ads without compromising the experience, there is no such page for ios developers
*developer.android.com/training/monetization/ads-and-ux.html

let's anyway just accept that android or every other operating system is superior to ios in every small aspect
still does not give enough reason to hate less than 3% users locally so much, and what is worse is attaching all kinds of belief systems to these few users that make zero sense. its not like apple users are strutting around with a device and proclaiming publicly to apple here, take all our blood. or for that matter blindly voting to congress. 
no reason for this at least


ramkumarvcbe said:


> *www.tomvogel.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/02/NoMoreApple.gif


----------



## Nerevarine (Dec 31, 2013)

Even though I have never owned an apple product in my whole life, Ill agree with Anorion on this one.. Apple is a company that produces premium phones at premium prices for those that can afford it.. They put so much R&D on a single phone, it's bound to be a good reason why apple phones dont go "outdated" even after 2 or so years..The iphone 4  is 4 years old now and it still supports most of the apps in apple app store..A 4 year old android will struggle to run the latest apps in play store.. 
Try running GTA san andreas on iphone 4S and Galaxy S2 (Both released in the same year).. 
OF course, buying an android gives you more "features" but to a regular guy who doesnt tinker around much, these "features" dont mean anything.. 
Besides, this


> When mobile prices become comparable to two-wheelers, and people still purchase them, it's Hell on earth. I know students who are financially unstable but still keep demanding 4s from their parents because they want Apple. And they openly admit that they want it because it has an apple logo on it!


happens only in india, and id quote


> Indian culture is to blame


----------



## RohanM (Dec 31, 2013)

I hate apple only because of their pricing & closed OS..


----------



## anirbandd (Dec 31, 2013)

Anorion said:


> hmm. theres an ad in the bottom of the screen in plague inc. its a 55 rs purchase outright in ios. one example. maybe you ppl are so used to them, you dont even notice them.
> when you walk into the store and the sales guy talks about how the android apps are free at best he means piracy and at worst he means ad-supported.
> there is a developer page for handling the ads without compromising the experience, there is no such page for ios developers
> Advertising without Compromising User Experience | Android Developers
> ...



you are going into apps being supported by ads. i se nothing wrong with that. if the consumer is okay with using an app free of cost, with some ads on it, i think its a very good compromise. beats paying money. and thats not just one app. there are plenty. 
anyway, i think, when you said google supports android using ads, you meant the OS itself has ads. can you show an example??

what i hate about apple is their pricing. that hardware/software at that price, it just not justified.



Nerevarine said:


> Even though I have never owned an apple product in my whole life, Ill agree with Anorion on this one.. Apple is a company that produces premium phones at premium prices for those that can afford it.. They put so much R&D on a single phone, it's bound to be a good reason why apple phones dont go "outdated" even after 2 or so years..The iphone 4  is 4 years old now and it still supports most of the apps in apple app store..A 4 year old android will struggle to run the latest apps in play store..
> Try running GTA san andreas on iphone 4S and Galaxy S2 (Both released in the same year)..
> OF course, buying an android gives you more "features" but to a regular guy who doesnt tinker around much, these "features" dont mean anything..
> Besides, this
> ...





anirbandd said:


> dude!!
> thats due to iphones being closed hardware.. apple has maybe 5-6 [guessing ] models of its phones with the exact same hardware which use a dedicated OS. that makes it immensely easy to optimise the software to the hardware level, optimise every command execution, cpu timings etc.
> 
> android has thousands of mobiles with varying h/w. do you think its possible to optimise the code for each and every model??? thats why app run smooth on some, and jittery on others..



its what goes one with PS3/XBOX.. since they are a closed environment, the hardware and software stay the same. so its much easier to optimise the program and make sure that an app designed for one system will run the sameway in other. but this does NOT justify the astronomical prices. 
even the andriod OS has to be optimised for each model by the manufacturer. 

and you think all the app designed generically will run smooth on each specific device??


----------



## Nerevarine (Dec 31, 2013)

> *this does NOT justify the astronomical prices. *


No it doesnt, but there isnt much choice is there ? 


> and you think all the app designed generically will run smooth on each specific device??


of course it wont.. Thats the very reason why apple iphones are so popular even if they have a large price tag.. They invest much more R&D on a single device


----------



## Anorion (Dec 31, 2013)

sure apple is expensive. too few people use it anyway. does not justify the hate enough to tag all users who choose to buy this product (isheep, fanboys, noobs, hipsters, technologically unwise, congress vote bank), and hope that apple shuts shop everywhere, should not be around in 20 years...


----------



## snap (Dec 31, 2013)

it's not about hating the company who price it unfair but who buy it and act all conceited


----------



## Anorion (Dec 31, 2013)

isn't that a stereotype?


----------



## snap (Dec 31, 2013)

iam not saying everyone does it but the one's who does are self-centred pricks and they buy the absurdly priced phones and stroke their egos


----------



## RohanM (Dec 31, 2013)

For me Iphone is just for showoff .. that's it..


----------



## flyingcow (Dec 31, 2013)

windows phone users be like
*i.imgur.com/Hkq3c.gif


----------



## Nanducob (Dec 31, 2013)

flyingcow said:


> windows phone users be like
> *i.imgur.com/Hkq3c.gif




and symbian users be like
*img208.imageshack.us/img208/282/3ow3.jpg


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Dec 31, 2013)

Nanducob said:


> and symbian users be like
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...



 RIP Symbian


----------



## rijinpk1 (Dec 31, 2013)

lol  nice pictures.


----------



## anirbandd (Dec 31, 2013)

Nerevarine said:


> No it doesnt, but there isnt much choice is there ?
> 
> of course it wont.. Thats the very reason why apple iphones are so popular even if they have a large price tag.. They invest much more R&D on a single device





Anorion said:


> sure apple is expensive. too few people use it anyway. does not justify the hate enough to tag all users who choose to buy this product (isheep, fanboys, noobs, hipsters, technologically unwise, congress vote bank), and hope that apple shuts shop everywhere, should not be around in 20 years...



at the risk of being termed stereotyped, i have to say this: all that RnD, results in an awesome phone. and everywhere i see, i see iphones used to snap duck faced selfies *encrypted-tbn1.gstatic.com/images?q=tbn:ANd9GcS5ay6C37LMY6RKoftiahKvRRcrUjoN1p7VWAM7ES6uelpOvUvVTg and show off swag, and that their daddies are rich. 

its more of a status symbol rather than a phone.



snap said:


> it's not about hating the company who price it unfair but who buy it and act all conceited







Nanducob said:


> and symbian users be like
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...



whatever, but my symbian phone [RIP] never ever crashed once. 
that was one serious OS, however bad.


----------



## flyingcow (Dec 31, 2013)

Nanducob said:


> and symbian users be like
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...



and bada OS users be like
*i1.kym-cdn.com/entries/icons/original/000/006/423/ragecomic.png


----------



## anirbandd (Dec 31, 2013)

^thats true!


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Dec 31, 2013)

iphone 4 users before iOS7
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=13116&d=1388507131

iphone 4 users after iOS7
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=13117&d=1388507134


----------



## pranav0091 (Dec 31, 2013)

Nerevarine said:


> No it doesnt, but there isnt much choice is there ?
> 
> of course it wont.. Thats the very reason why apple iphones are so popular even if they have a large price tag.. They invest much more R&D on a single device



Investing in R&D is NOT the reason why apps run smooth on IOS (generally). Uniformity in hardware has got NOTHING to do with R&D.

Part of the reason for Apple success is how they are the IN thing right now, how owning one immediately makes you COOL. Iphone when it was ntroduced was a world apart from anything else and to own one made you seem savvy and hip, not to mention DIFFERENT. A more important part however, is the balance of the Apple products - something one wont understand without actually having used the product for an extended period of time, supressing prejudice if any. If you have any doubts about balance just look at the implementation of the fingerprint sensors on the IP5S and the HTC One Max (Just for the record - I still think the idea of a fingerprint reader as a killer/must-have feature borders on stupidity)

We Indians are generally much lower-earning than the people from Apple's prime hunting grounds (the contract system there helps Apple too) and therefore naturally make choices that are better suited to us - ie cheaper (generally). Now, to think of any other product than your own choice as somehow superior FEELS that we made a stupid choice and we avoid this ego-clash with hatred for the other device. Thats pretty much all there is to it.

There is no BEST OS, just a lot of good OSes for different people. How hard is it to digest that ?


----------



## Nerevarine (Dec 31, 2013)

> at the risk of being termed stereotyped, i have to say this: all that RnD, results in an awesome phone. and *everywhere i see, i see iphones used to snap duck faced selfies  and show off swag, and that their daddies are rich. *


And what would you prefer ? iphone powered supercomputer ? Its a phone man, Its meant for these things lol


----------



## Nanducob (Dec 31, 2013)

flyingcow said:


> and bada OS users be like
> *i1.kym-cdn.com/entries/icons/original/000/006/423/ragecomic.png



Back to topic,
apple users be like
*31.media.tumblr.com/tumblr_lsmu603U141qfsxkbo1_500.jpg
YO


----------



## flyingcow (Jan 1, 2014)

^


----------



## anirbandd (Jan 1, 2014)

Nerevarine said:


> And what would you prefer ? iphone powered supercomputer ? Its a phone man, Its meant for these things lol



that'd be a start for a product with so much "R & D" behind it.


----------



## Anorion (Jan 1, 2014)

pranav0091 said:


> Now, to think of any other product than your own choice as somehow superior FEELS that we made a stupid choice and we avoid this ego-clash with hatred for the other device. Thats pretty much all there is to it.




wow. truth.


----------



## masterkd (Jan 1, 2014)

I don't understand why we are fighting over which OS is better here? After three pages of fighting (um... sorry; discussion) can any of us say that this OS is superior in all aspect? I don't think so.
If you guys want the fact then all the companies tries to earn as much profit as they can, same goes for Apple as well. Some people blaming Apple for their RIDICULOUS price, they should blame Samsung, HTC, Sony, LG as well as they also launch products with ridiculous price tag. Then again some people say Apple products are so expensive because they invest a lot in RnD. For those people FYI Apple also invests similar amount in product promotion and ad campaign etc. And that is one of the major factor to keep Apple products price high. Lastly those huge RnD expenditure does not always help, e.g. iOS7 and mac mini.

So IMO if you want to hate Apple hate it (or any other brand) violating fair trade. Also you can hate Apple for manipulating ebook pricing in the past. But hating them on the ground of whether they produce a good OS or not is not a good idea.


----------



## anirbandd (Jan 2, 2014)

this thread is again going into the apple vs others war...

vote for close from me.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jan 2, 2014)

anirbandd said:


> this thread is again going into the apple vs others war...
> 
> vote for close from me.


 Apple is getting too much attention.


----------



## ramkumarvcbe (Jan 3, 2014)

anirbandd said:


> this thread is again going into the apple vs others war...
> 
> vote for close from me.






+1 for this.


----------



## Minion (Jan 3, 2014)

Anorion said:


> hmm. theres an ad in the bottom of the screen in plague inc. its a 55 rs purchase outright in ios. one example. maybe you ppl are so used to them, you dont even notice them.
> when you walk into the store and the sales guy talks about how the android apps are free at best he means piracy and at worst he means ad-supported.
> there is a developer page for handling the ads without compromising the experience, there is no such page for ios developers
> Advertising without Compromising User Experience | Android Developers
> ...



Tell me can apple ever provide iphone for 15k, The day they will release iphone for 15k I will buy an iphone but that not gonna happen. I have seen iphone 5c which is a real joke and I am not a either iphone fan or android fan.


----------



## Krow (Jan 3, 2014)

masterkd said:


> I don't understand why we are fighting over which OS is better here? After three pages of fighting (um... sorry; discussion) can any of us say that this OS is superior in all aspect? I don't think so.
> If you guys want the fact then all the companies tries to earn as much profit as they can, same goes for Apple as well. Some people blaming Apple for their RIDICULOUS price, they should blame Samsung, HTC, Sony, LG as well as they also launch products with ridiculous price tag. Then again some people say Apple products are so expensive because they invest a lot in RnD. For those people FYI Apple also invests similar amount in product promotion and ad campaign etc. And that is one of the major factor to keep Apple products price high. Lastly those huge RnD expenditure does not always help, e.g. iOS7 and mac mini.
> 
> So IMO if you want to hate Apple hate it (or any other brand) violating fair trade. Also you can hate Apple for manipulating ebook pricing in the past. But hating them on the ground of whether they produce a good OS or not is not a good idea.


Fair point. Some posts here are so idiotic that I cannot even bother replying. All these kids want everything for free or less than 10k. If that could happen, then we'd have Apple/Samsung Charitable Foundation for the drooling window-shopper who hangs out on internet forums. These are all big multinational businesses. At the end of the day, all of them are in the business for profits. "I would buy if iPhone was for 15k" is the stupidest thing I've heard. Of course I'd buy G2, Note 3, Nexus 5, One, 1520 and 1020 if they were for less than 15k. Who wouldn't? 

Just in the interest of sanity, I'd like to say that I fully agree with pricing concerns, but all of us live in India, which happens to be one of the worst countries to buy anything tech. Due to falling rupee value, high taxes and people's willingness to pay any amount for latest gadgets (70% of the country's wealth is with 10-15% of the population).

Also, most of you children need to grow up. Unless you're the sons and daughters of company owners, you're not going to get the latest gadgets for cheap.  Secondly, the ignoramuses who think 64-bit architecture is a marketing gimmick should read before mouthing off rubbish. Yes, Luffy, I am talking to you. Anand Chandrashekhar from Qualcomm was transferred out of his post as chief marketing officer for saying the same thing. Qualcomm later admitted that the entire chip making industry was caught off-guard. It's about more than just iPhone 5s. 64-bit is the future of smartphone platforms. Desktops and laptops will lose relevance over time, especially since phones and tablets will be just as powerful in a much lighter package. A7 is the first step in that direction, and sure enough, Samsung and others announced that they'll make the shift later this year. 

I know that most of this is going to sound like rubbish to your finely-tuned "Android is great" intelligence, but try and read it to see if it makes sense.



> The naysayers that call 64-bit a marketing gimmick don't see the bigger picture. During a joint interview with Bill Gates at an _All Things Digital_ conference in 2007,  Steve Jobs famously coined the phrase "post-PC device," defining it as  "a category of devices that aren't as general purpose [as a PC], that  are really more focused on specific functions, whether they're phones or  iPods or Zunes or what have you." Somewhat ironically, the iPhone has  become the antithesis of that idea. It's a single, general-purpose  device that wants to do everything, so long as "there’s an app for  that." It's practically post-post-PC.
> With the launch and continued  development of the iPad, iOS has become more and more of a productivity  tool, to the point where if you don’t require the power of an Intel  processor, beefy GPU, and a large screen, you’ll be able to survive with  just an iPad for a computer. Apple sees that trend, and it sees that  iOS can be a true desktop competitor. The quiet release  of a 128GB iPad with Apple specifically calling out AutoCAD support is a  good example, and it's impossible to ignore that the company's iWork productivity apps will be free in iOS 7.


Why Apple's 64-bit iPhone chip is a bigger deal than you think | The Verge



> Other manufacturers are sure to follow suit with 64-bit mobile  devices. Within the next couple of years, more tablets and smartphones  will want to cross the 4GB RAM barrier. Qualcomm, Samsung, Nvidia and  others are all expected to release 64-bit mobile processors of their  own, in many cases based on the same architecture that Apple has  licensed from ARM, a British chip-design firm. Samsung is aiming for  2014, and Qualcomm, which acts as a supplier to handset-makers, will  soon be trying to convince them to buy 64-bit chips. Little wonder,  then, that Qualcomm's press relations team quickly repudiated Mr  Chandrasekher's claim that beyond being able to support more RAM, there  was "zero benefit" to 64-bit chips. There is—which is why Apple has  adopted them.


The Economist explains: Why does the new iPhone have a 64-bit processor? | The Economist

Also, the kind of CPU performance that iPhone 5s has is just amazing. It literally is twice as fast as most high-end Android phones in the market. Just check out Anandtech's review. AnandTech | The iPhone 5s Review. And the fingerprint scanner is great too. It's so easy to use that passwords, patterns and passcodes seem redundant now.

Also, Luffy needs to stop with this Bluetooth transfer/file transfer crap.  It was fashionable in 2007, and it's long since been proven that iPhone users don't miss it. Anyway, iPhones and Macs now have Airdrop, which is a lot faster than Bluetooth and works over longer ranges. Also, you can transfer files without plugging the phone to a computer. iTunes has WiFi support, so no need to plug the phone to a computer at all. Even otherwise, most people these days use Dropbox or Google Drive for music and other files. It's not Apple's fault that India is stuck in 2G Internet mode till now lol.

But of course, most of you are still going to say Android is the best. I agree actually, it is the most innovative smartphone platform at the moment. But would I be comfortable recommending a non-Nexus Android? No. Does Google support updates beyond 18 months? No. Easy to trash iPhone 4 for lagging on iOS 7, but it's a 3.5 year old product that got an OS update. Will you get that with Android? 

There are advantages and disadvantages to every platform. That's the great thing about smartphones. There's one in every budget. Pick what you can afford and be happy. Why laugh at your neighbour for not having "the best"? They have what they like. _Jiyo aur jeene do_.


----------



## Anorion (Jan 3, 2014)

look apple guys also use google services constantly, and despite what you people have heard the two companies actually work closely together

Google Admits New Maps App For iOS Is Better Than Android Version | Cult of Android

no need to hate apple to like android, and its perfectly possible to appreciate the good work of both android and apple.


----------



## snap (Jan 3, 2014)

^^
I sonewhat agree with both post above


----------



## Minion (Jan 4, 2014)

Krow said:


> Fair point. Some posts here are so idiotic that I cannot even bother replying. All these kids want everything for free or less than 10k. If that could happen, then we'd have Apple/Samsung Charitable Foundation for the drooling window-shopper who hangs out on internet forums. These are all big multinational businesses. At the end of the day, all of them are in the business for profits. "I would buy if iPhone was for 15k" is the stupidest thing I've heard. Of course I'd buy G2, Note 3, Nexus 5, One, 1520 and 1020 if they were for less than 15k. Who wouldn't?



I mean to say that will you buy a iphone 5c for its price of 39k which looks same as lumia 520 does similar kind of things that can be archived even by lumia 520,what was apple thinking when releasing this phone which looks like a toy nothing more.
It should not be price more than 15k.

They are dumb ass they will do this kind of thing until they die out.


----------



## Anorion (Jan 4, 2014)

Minion said:


> They are dumb ass they will do this kind of thing until they die out.



hmmmm. there is nothing constructive about this. the 5S is more popular than 5C which kind of proves the opposite of your point.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jan 4, 2014)

i still don't get why does Apple deliberately prices their products skyhigh and make 250%-300% profits.


----------



## snap (Jan 4, 2014)

Veblen goods  snob effect xd


----------



## pranav0091 (Jan 4, 2014)

Luffy said:


> i still don't get why does Apple *deliberately prices their products skyhigh* and *make 250%-300% profits*.



I am not surprised that you dont get it. 



Anorion said:


> hmmmm. there is nothing constructive about this. the 5S is more popular than 5C which kind of proves the opposite of your point.



So few people get that particular point. That IP5C was a damn cheeky move by Apple.


----------



## Anorion (Jan 5, 2014)

Luffy said:


> i still don't get why does Apple deliberately prices their products skyhigh and make 250%-300% profits.



at best 70% at wirst 50%


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jan 5, 2014)

Anorion said:


> at best 70% at wirst 50%



IHS: iPhone 5 Costs Between $207 and $238 To Make, Depending On Storage | TechCrunch



> The physical teardown reveals that the new iPhone 5 costs between $207 and $238, including all suppliers and cost of assembly, depending on whether you look at the 16GB, 32GB or 64GB model.
> 
> That means that margins for Apple are between $442 and $611, not counting expenditures related to shipping, marketing, retail and other overhead.



(442*100)/207 = 213.5%
(611*100)/238 = 256.7%

Teardowns reveal Apple's customary high margins for both iPhone 5S and 5C - Computerworld



> The 16GB iPhone 5S costs Apple approximately $199 to manufacture, while the plastic-encased 16GB iPhone 5C runs $173, putting both new smartphones comfortably within the Cupertino, Calif., company's envious profit margins, an analyst said today.
> 
> Apple sells the iPhone 5S, its flagship, starting at $649 for a 16GB model sans a subsidy, and the iPhone 5C for $549, just $100 less



(450*100)/199= 226.13%
(376*100)/173= 217.34%

Even if it was a 50% profit, apple will be robbing people.


----------



## pranav0091 (Jan 5, 2014)

^Two things. 

1. Engineering costs.
2. People buy them at the current price.

Actually add one more. They look better than the Android champ - S4.

EDIT:
Add one more again : You can also calculate as percentage the ratio of selling price to the cost price or its inverse.


----------



## Minion (Jan 5, 2014)

Anorion said:


> hmmmm. there is nothing constructive about this. the 5S is more popular than 5C which kind of proves the opposite of your point.



I have written about iphone 5C.


----------



## sushovan (Jan 5, 2014)

pranav0091 said:


> to think of any other product than your own choice as somehow superior FEELS that we made a stupid choice and we avoid this ego-clash with hatred for the other device. Thats pretty much all there is to it.





pranav0091 said:


> They look better than the *Android champ -S4*



Speaks for itself. Comparing the most premium Apple phone with the worst android flagship can make any Apple fan feel that they own superior product. heck, even I can Pit a Lumia 1520 against iphone 5C by this stupid logic and proclaim that that 1520 is way more superior than 5C.


----------

